# stupid people



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i got a laugh from this


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Epic troll !!!

The sad part though, there are people who believe this. Sad times indeed.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahaha! Now that is stupid indeed..


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes sir that is stupid! I belong to PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals).


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I read somewhere that meat tastes better if the animal is killed fast, humanely and without stress before hand,I wonder why my meat from Tesco tastes awful


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Yes sir that is stupid! I belong to PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals).


Me too!
It is a shame that stupid people out there think that farm raised meat is humane. It's quite the opposite! I hope these anti-hunters do some research while they munch on their McDonald sandwiches.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

RR


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

People like that would starve to death if forced to survive in the wilderness.


----------

